# NEW! 45 gallon Stocking Ideas.



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

So i am very exited to announce that i have just ordered a new 45 gallon aquarium! This one is a fluval 45 gallon bow front, with the oddest dimentions: 24" long x 21" deep x 19" high. So it is almost a cube...But it was the one i could afford and that could fit in the house.

Anywho, i plan of getting an amazon style tank out of this one with lots of driftwood, few plants and very soft, lightly tannin stained water.

The fish i that i had on the table were:

2 Keyhole cichlids
2 Angelfish
2 German blue rams
8 Panda corys

And a schooling fish of some kind, i was thinking maybe one of the following? 
-Harquin rasporas
-Black Phantom Tetra
-Rummynose tetra
-Cardinal Tetras

I was thinking maybe 10 or so of the schoolers?

However i just want to double check to make sure these guys all go together nicely as i heard that maybe the rams would be to aggresive for the keyholes?
And of course how many of each would be best?

Finally: What substrate? I am choosing between the dark natural or white/ beige sand from Geo system (Hagon brand)...


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

If it were my tank I would ditch the keyholes and chose between either the angel fish and the rams for the larger centerpiece fish. Keep in mind the angels might not be good with smaller cardinals (or any small fish), depending on the size of the angels. You are good with 8 corys, more wouldn't hurt, they look awesome in large schools, I had 30 in a 36 bowfront once. It was awesome to watch them all move together. And for the schoolers I would go with either the cardinals or the rummy nose, just personal preference. You could keep 20 or so of the schoolers if you stick to only one of the larger species on your list.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Angels are tiny to start with only about 2 inches. And cardinals come in at a good size. Which is why i am considering them. 

I would love to add more corys but they are very expensive at 2 for $24. So to begin with there will only be 8 as i already have 4 and can only see myself spending another $48 on them for now. lol

I'm pretty bent on getting the keyholes and bought a bunch of driftwood with lots of hiding places for them- i would love them to be the mysterious group in the tank.

I've read everywhere that the blue rams and angels are compatible- so the angels will be the large center piece fish and the rams a very pretty smaller fish.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

What do you think about Hatchet fish in this tank setup? Would the other fish bother them?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Bree said:


> What do you think about Hatchet fish in this tank setup? Would the other fish bother them?


I would only do the keyhole pair and angelfishs the ram cichlids will pick on the keyholes...


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a breeding pair of rams and angels and they live in different areas of the tank except at feeding time. Angles mid water and rams towards the bottom, almost hiding.

What type of Cory do you pay $12.00 for?


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

So no rams but leave the angels and keyholes. Thats kinda what i was thinking....

What do you think of the tank size though? Its not long at all and square. 

Pandas, They are $16.95 each or 2 for $24, the only cheaper cory are the pygmy corys which are way to small for my tank... And since i work at the pet store i get 30% off but still. lol


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Bree said:


> So no rams but leave the angels and keyholes. Thats kinda what i was thinking....
> 
> What do you think of the tank size though? Its not long at all and square.
> 
> Pandas, They are $16.95 each or 2 for $24, the only cheaper cory are the pygmy corys which are way to small for my tank... And since i work at the pet store i get 30% off but still. lol


Tanks size is fine


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I suppose, i'm just trying to get the square thing through my head. haha Going to be a challenge to scape!


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

pretty sure you keyholes and angels would eventually eat your cardinals


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Ya, they are not my first choice of schooling fish, but they are native to the environment that i am trying to create from what i have read, which is why they were on the list. I am more interested in the Rummynose or Harlequins....

Maybe i could up the school to 20 as well. They would be the second last group of fish i would add though. Keyholes would go in first, then the corys, then schoolers, then finally the angels. That way the Keyholes can get comfy and schoolers know the layout.

And would 2 keyholes and 2 angels be right? Or up the population of both species?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Bree said:


> Ya, they are not my first choice of schooling fish, but they are native to the environment that i am trying to create from what i have read, which is why they were on the list. I am more interested in the Rummynose or Harlequins....
> 
> Maybe i could up the school to 20 as well. They would be the second last group of fish i would add though. Keyholes would go in first, then the corys, then schoolers, then finally the angels. That way the Keyholes can get comfy and schoolers know the layout.
> 
> And would 2 keyholes and 2 angels be right? Or up the population of both species?


well if u can get a pair of keyholes it be better


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

So i am getting very close to setting this tank up, and the dimensions that they gave me were wrong, the tank is actually 36" long- so normal.

I found a nice pair of little keyholes that i have on hold for myself at my work, 10 panda corys and angelfish that i have in quarantine. And now i have to figure out schooling fish...So i am thinking either 6-8 congo cichlids and maybe 10 rummynose. Or 30 rummynose with no congo's... I donta know...Its harf to choose!!

And i know i am going to be overstocked by quite a bit but i find with schooling fish its not to bad with the amount of plant cover i have.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely go with more of one kind of schooler. It'll look much more natural. Hatchets would be fine in that setup, but I like the idea of 30 rummys. If that angels pair up and breed they'll wreak destruction on everyone in the tank. If it's just two, they'll be fine. Keyholes will also work. They are an underrated fish. Beauty doesn't only come in color. You'll be glad you picked them. How high is the tank. Angels shouldn't be in a tank under 18 inches high, but you could always sell them before they reach their rather large adult size of 6 inches.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

The tank is quite tall, at least 2 feet or around that, so it should be fine for the angels when full grown.
I suppose 30 rummys would look pretty amazing, i have just fell in love with the congos! haha 
I can't wait to bring my keyholes home, i've been staring at them in between breaks at work. haha They are showing such personality and growing nicely. I am quite impressed with there colour, more white then brown- which is what i was looking for!

And this is an open top tank so i have realized hatchets would be a horrible idea, i'm just hoping i don't loss to many over the life of this tank, i've lost a few through my open 20 gallon. grrr


----------

